# changing text message notification vibrate?



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

I was wondering if there is any app or any way period to change how the phone vibrates when a text is received? I would just much rather prefer something short compared to the normal, longer vibrate.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Contact Vibrate in the market maybe?


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Change the ringtone to a silent sound...I found one on zedge...send me your email and I can send you one if you can't find it...

*edit* omg...I just reread your post and found that I didn't answer it at all...lol Sorry about that...that's what you get for checking the forums and trying to help when you first wake up!


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

If you're willing to use a third party messaging app, I believe Handcent lets you change the vibration pattern.


----------

